# Stonemans



## swindle (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wollen heuer einen der Stonemans fahren. Leider haben wir jemanden dabei der etwas gehandicapt ist, heißt konkret, er kann verletzungsbedingt keinen Rucksack tragen. Mit einem Hipbag würde aber Gepäck für Tagestouren möglich sein. Das heißt, wir sind auf der Suche nach einem der Stoneman Angebote die man ggfs. von einem Ausgangspunkt aus immer anfahren kann. Hat das zufällig schon jemand gemacht und könnt was empfehlen?

ideal wäre es natürlich mit sovielen Trails wie möglich 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Mai 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Das heißt, wir sind auf der Suche nach einem der Stoneman Angebote die man ggfs. von einem Ausgangspunkt aus immer anfahren kann.


?? Da das alles Rundkurse sind, würde ich im Mittelpunkt suchen.

Soviel Trails wie möglich? Damit fällt das Erzgebirge schonmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (25. Mai 2021)

unbedarft wie ich war, haben wir natürlich den letztes jahr gemacht 

Also mir gings nur darum, ob es überhaupt sinnig ist dass als "Sternfahrt" zu machen. und da man möglicherweise berge umrundet, muss die mitte nicht unbedingt immer das geschickteste sein, oder?


----------



## soundfreak (25. Mai 2021)

was ist denn eure max. tagesleistung?
wenn viel trails gewünscht, dann ist taurista auch eher raus ...
--------
wir hatten beim glaciara (schweiz) unsere unterkunft in fiesch, und dann wurden es 2 touren mit je ca. 2500 hm. nordseite recht viel trails bzw. technisch, tag 2 süd mit breithorn, da gab es recht wenig trails. würde start in fiesch wieder so machen.

beim stoneman dolomiti gibt es auch möglichkeiten, zentral von einem punkt zu fahren. in wievielen tagen würdet ihr die stoneman runden machen?


----------



## swindle (25. Mai 2021)

also da der Kollege mit der Verletzung das Wintertraining etwas fehlt, hätten wir den Stoneman auf 3 Tage angelegt. also um die 1500 hm am Tag.


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Also mir gings nur darum, ob es überhaupt sinnig ist dass als "Sternfahrt" zu machen.


Ja, das geht. Den Stoneman Taurista habe ich so gemacht mit Unterkunft in Radstadt.
Den Stoneman Dolomiti habe ich zwar als Etappentour gemacht, aber meine Erfahrung auf den Hütten dort war so mies, dass mein Fazit war, es besser als Sterntour von Sexten aus gemacht zu haben (weniger Gepäck auf dem Rücken, bessere Betten und die freie Wahl bei den Restaurants).
Auch den Stoneman Glaciara kann man bequem von einem Standort aus machen, da die Orte der Talachse mit der Bahn verbunden sind. Man kommt also zu Anfang und Ziel von Tagesetappen bequem mit dem Zug. In Sachsen hatten wir an zwei Orten übernachtet, an einem davon zweimal.
Einige der Tourismusdestinationen bieten auch Gepäcktransport an. Das freilich, wenn man bei Buchung der Unterkünfte über deren Portal geht. In jedem Fall lohnt eine telefonische Anfrage.
Auch beim Arduenna in Belgien könnte man, geschickte Etappenplanung vorausgesetzt, mit zwei Unterkünften (bei 3 Etappen) auskommen.


----------



## soundfreak (25. Mai 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> also da der Kollege mit der Verletzung das Wintertraining etwas fehlt, hätten wir den Stoneman auf 3 Tage angelegt. also um die 1500 hm am Tag.



Beim Dolomiti ab Sexten wären es ca. deine 1500hm/Tag - mit einem zentralen Startpunkt.
siehe Bild anbei - Bronze - Variante 1


----------



## swindle (26. Mai 2021)

Danke euch beiden! 

Die Runde in den Dolomiten habe ich gestern Abend auch noch entdeckt und klingt interessant. Ich denke auf die wird es hinauslaufen.

Trailtechnisch ist der Dolomiti gut?


----------



## soundfreak (26. Mai 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Trailtechnisch ist der Dolomiti gut?


was macht für dich einen guten trail aus? jeder definiert das anders, es sind auf jedenfall keine 3x 1000 tiefenmeter trail

ab der sillianer hütte richtung süden über demutpassage u. monte spina trail ist sicher das sahnestück - großteils max. S1 mit ein paar kurzen aufwärts schiebestücken. nach der sillianer hütte ist der beginn der demutpassage recht ausgesetzt - hier schieben oder fahren je nach können.
youtube liefert viele videos dazu, einfach mal reinschauen.
von der rotwandwiesen und vom marchkinkele abwärts würde es neben der offiziellen strecke noch etwas mehr trail geben. schau dir auch mal das andere lange stoneman sammeltopic an 

damit demutpassage toll machbar ist (schneereste) nicht gleich anfang/mitte juni diesen stoneman planen. weiters macht die demut unbedingt bei gutem wetter, denn das panorama richtung dolomiten ist sagenhaft schön   

 weiters - die demut passage kann *bei schlechtwetter ziemlich gefährlich* werden! auf einer langen strecke gibt es nur wenige "notausstiege" !

p.s. Höhenlage nicht unterschätzen, ihr bewegt euch mind. zwischen ca. 1100m und ca. 2500m Seehöhe 

Wünsche schon jetzt ganz ganz viel Spaß !


----------



## swindle (26. Mai 2021)

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Also mit gut meinte ich, mehr Trail Anteil wie in Sachsen. Da war ich letztes Jahr doch etwas enttäuscht. Abgesehen von Rabenberg war ja nicht wirklich was dabei das man Trail nennen könnte. Zumindest hab ich es nicht gefunden.

Trails S1-S2 bis max. S3 sollten gar kein Problem sein.

Die Höhenlage macht mir, vermutlich, auch nicht so viel aus. Wohne im Allgäu und starte oft schon bzw. erst bei 1000m. Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## timstruppi (26. Mai 2021)

Ich bin den Stoneman Taurista (Radstadt)  und den Ardennen (St. Vith) als Sternfahrt gefahren.
Den Glaceria plane ich auch als Sternfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (26. Mai 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> ... mit gut meinte ich, mehr Trail Anteil wie in Sachsen.


Das schafft jede Radtour weltweit mit Klacks.


----------



## TitusLE (31. Mai 2021)

Hat zufälligerweise jemand den gps-Track der 2020er Variante des Stoneman Taurista und würde ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen? Keine Sorge, ich will mir nichts erschleichen und die Tour schmarotzen, aber ich würde gerne mal vorab etwas planen und finde überall nur die originale Route.

Würde mich über 'ne PN sehr freuen 👍

Edith hat gerade mal ergänzt, von welcher Runde ich überhaupt rede


----------



## isartrails (31. Mai 2021)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Hat zufälligerweise jemand den gps-Track der 2020er Variante des Stoneman Taurista und würde ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen? Keine Sorge, ich will mir nichts erschleichen und die Tour schmarotzen, aber ich würde gerne mal vorab etwas planen und finde überall nur die originale Route.
> 
> Würde mich über 'ne PN sehr freuen 👍
> 
> Edith hat gerade mal ergänzt, von welcher Runde ich überhaupt rede


Versteh' ich nicht. Was meinst du mit Originalroute und mit 2020er-Variante?


----------



## TitusLE (31. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Versteh' ich nicht.


Ich erklär's dir   😜
Zitat von der Webseite:


> 2020 und 2021 gibt es eine Besonderheit: Gleiche Höhenmeter, aber ein etwas anderes Erlebnis. Wegen Bauarbeiten zwischen Flachau und Wagrain werden in dieser Saison die Checkpoints Grießenkar und Edelweiß-Alm nicht angefahren. Dafür wird es zeitweise einen neuen Checkpoint geben: Über den Ginausattel nördlich von Wagrain geht es hinauf zum malerischen Hochgründeck auf 1.800 Metern Höhe. Durch Eben im Pongau geht es zurück auf die Originalroute.


Zu der vor-2020-Strecke findet man Tracks im Netz. Zu der 2020/21 (bisher) leider nicht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## soundfreak (31. Mai 2021)

mhm  also 2020 u. 2021 sollten ident sein.
sprich wenn du 2020 findest hast du gleichzeitig auch schon 2021

beim taurista war 2019 die "urvariante" mit bikepark wagrain (20/21 eben nun mit umleitung ...)


----------



## TitusLE (31. Mai 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> mhm also 2020 u. 2021 sollten ident sein.
> sprich wenn du 2020 findest hast du gleichzeitig auch schon 2021


Ja, das ist richtig. Ich finde aber auch nix von 2020.
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (31. Mai 2021)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Zitat von der Webseite:
> 2020 und 2021 gibt es eine Besonderheit: Gleiche Höhenmeter, aber ein etwas anderes Erlebnis. Wegen Bauarbeiten zwischen Flachau und Wagrain werden in dieser Saison die Checkpoints Grießenkar und Edelweiß-Alm nicht angefahren. Dafür wird es zeitweise einen neuen Checkpoint geben: Über den Ginausattel nördlich von Wagrain geht es hinauf zum malerischen Hochgründeck auf 1.800 Metern Höhe. Durch Eben im Pongau geht es zurück auf die Originalroute.
> Zu der vor-2020-Strecke findet man Tracks im Netz. Zu der 2020/21 (bisher) leider nicht. 🤷‍♂️


Ich schätze mal, das werden noch zu wenige gefahren sein, als dass du das im Netz findest.
War mir nicht bewußt, dass die Strecke Modifikationen erfahren hat. Ich war 2018 dort, also noch auf der Ur-Version.

Von Flachau nach Wagrain wird es dann wohl im Tal gehen. Siehst du ja dann vor Ort, wenn du der Beschilderung folgst. Rauf zum Ginausattel und aufs Hochgründeck kannst du dir mit BRouter zusammenbasteln. Ist ja im Grunde egal, wie du rauffährst, der Checkpoint wird oben sein, also wohl kaum zu verpassen. Steil wird es in jedem Fall.
Auch der Weiterweg ist eigentlich durch das Gelände definiert: wird wohl bei Hüttau ins Tal kommen und dann irgendwie über Eben zurück führen. Wobei du ja spätestens am Ginausattel (wenn nicht schon viel früher) auf die Beschilderung stößt. Und ab da sollte es ja dann klar sein.

Hier mein nachbearbeiteter Track von 2018. Wobei dazu zu sagen ist, dass wir in Wirklichkeit auch modifiziert hatten: Bei km 93 nach Schloss Höch sind wir über einen Waldweg Richtung Reitdorf.
In der Auffahrt zum Rossbrand sind wir bei km 104,7 von der beschilderten Strecke abgewichen und über den Münzgrubweg bis zu dessen Ende aufgefahren. Diese Variante ist nicht offiziell freigegeben und daher für Radfahrer verboten. Man kommt aber fahrend sehr viel höher als auf der Originalstrecke, auf der man schon ab 1400 m Schieben muss. Am Ende des Münzgrubwegs (Wendeplatz) muss man sich für 20 Meter durchs Unterholz schlagen (Spuren suchen!), um auf den Wandersteig zu gelangen, der nordwärts bei einem schönen Hochmoor zur Originalstrecke stößt. Auch hier muss ein Stück geschoben werden, aber es ist deutlich kürzer.
Bei der Richtfunkstation sind wir nicht der asphaltierten Rossbrandstraße bergab gefolgt. Der Trail Richtung Steinalm ist allerdings nicht sehr flowig, da sehr viel Wurzelwerk und feuchte Moorpassagen für viel Unterbrechung im Fahrfluss sorgen. Je nachdem, wo die individuelle Schmerzschwelle liegt, kann das schon auch auf den Sack gehen. Nach der urigen Steinalm (wo die Betreiberin es nicht schätzte, dass wir das Interieur fotografierten), gibt es von der Unteren Schwemmbergstraße einen abkürzenden Singletrail zum Mandlberg, der voller Blaubeeren war. Der unerwartete Stopp kostete uns eine nicht eingeplante Viertelstunde und brachte uns blaue Zungen ein. Eines der schöneren Erlebnisse des Taurista. Nicht so schön fand ich die sacksteilen Auffahrten, davon viel auf Teer. 
(Mein inoffizieller und hochoffiziell verbotener "Director's Cut" hier.)


----------



## TitusLE (31. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das werden noch zu wenige gefahren sein, als dass du das im Netz findest.


Drum hatte ich ja gehofft, dass hier schon jemand die Strecke gefahren ist.

Danke für deine Beschreibung. Ich habe keine Sorge, die Strecke nicht zu finden. Zumal wir ja nach der Buchung kurz vor dem Start den Track bekommen. Ich wollte mich nur schon mal damit auseinander setzen. Mache ich jetzt dann mit deiner Beschreibung.


----------



## cbtp (1. Juni 2021)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Hat zufälligerweise jemand den gps-Track der 2020er Variante des Stoneman Taurista und würde ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen? Keine Sorge, ich will mir nichts erschleichen und die Tour schmarotzen, aber ich würde gerne mal vorab etwas planen und finde überall nur die originale Route.
> 
> Würde mich über 'ne PN sehr freuen 👍
> 
> Edith hat gerade mal ergänzt, von welcher Runde ich überhaupt rede



Findet man recht schnell ;-) 

Hier ein GPX vom ersten Teil mit der Umleitung übers Hochgründeck wie der Stoneman Taurista seit 2020 geleitet wird: https://www.komoot.de/tour/211573892 (von Altenmarkt bis Mandling)

Der zweite Teil (ab Mandling bis Altenmarkt) ist dann eh ident mit der alten Version:








						Stoneman Taurista Etappe 2 von 2 | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Erik hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 73,7 km | Dauer: 07:40 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




(seit 2020 wird Wagrain nicht mehr angefahren, weil durch den Neubau der Seilbahn die Forststraße und der Bikepark nicht mehr benützbar sind)


----------



## soundfreak (1. Juni 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hier ein GPX vom ersten Teil mit der Umleitung übers Hochgründeck wie der Stoneman Taurista seit 2020 geleitet wird: https://www.komoot.de/tour/211573892 (von Altenmarkt bis Mandling)
> 
> Der zweite Teil (ab Mandling bis Altenmarkt) ist dann eh ident mit der alten Version:
> 
> ...


Danke !  

Hier diese beiden Tracks extern auch noch als gpx Datei ...


----------



## isartrails (1. Juni 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hier ein GPX vom ersten Teil mit der Umleitung übers Hochgründeck wie der Stoneman Taurista seit 2020 geleitet wird: https://www.komoot.de/tour/211573892 (von Altenmarkt bis Mandling)


Der Anstieg zum Hochgründeck ist so ein Hin-und-zurück auf gleicher Strecke. 
Bist du es schon gefahren? Warum hat man das so gewählt? 
Außer dass da wahrscheinlich die Stempelstelle steht, wirkt das auf mich erstmal nicht sonderlich attraktiv, genau die Strecke wieder abzufahren, die ich gerade hochgefahren bin...


----------



## cbtp (2. Juni 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Der Anstieg zum Hochgründeck ist so ein Hin-und-zurück auf gleicher Strecke.
> Bist du es schon gefahren? Warum hat man das so gewählt?
> Außer dass da wahrscheinlich die Stempelstelle steht, wirkt das auf mich erstmal nicht sonderlich attraktiv, genau die Strecke wieder abzufahren, die ich gerade hochgefahren bin...



Ich bin diesen Teil nicht gefahren, kenne aber die Region gut genug, dass mich der Verlauf nicht sonderlich überrascht ... 
Aber ja stimmt – ist nicht sonderlich attraktiv. Forststraße hinauf und wieder hinunter. Wie so oft in Österreich ...

Der Verlauf stimmt jedenfalls wenn du es mit der offiziellen Verlaufsskizze abgleichst:


			https://www.stoneman-taurista.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/23/2017/06/SMTm-stilisierte-Karte_C-Edition_1024x810.png
		


Warum? Damit die KM/HM bei dieser Übergangslösung halbwegs gleich bleiben, und jeder Meter Forststraße oder gar Trail, der zuvor noch nicht fürs MTB legalisiert war, für so eine Übergangslösung in Österreich halt jede Menge Aufwand und neue Verträge bedeutet wegen der rechtlichen Situation.


----------



## isartrails (2. Juni 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> ... Forststraße hinauf und wieder hinunter. Wie so oft in Österreich ...


Gerade den Taurista fand ich nur deshalb einigermaßen erträglich, weil wir, wo immer möglich, von der Originalroute abgewichen und einen spannenderen Trail gefahren sind. Man muss halt Karten lesen können und es muss einem klar sein, dass man dabei Regeln übertritt.
Das landschaftliche Ambiente und das Naturerlebnis sind natürlich in beiden Fällen gegeben, aber der Fahrspaß ist ein anderer, wenn es einem nicht allein darauf ankommt, die geforderten Leistungsparameter zu erfüllen und die Stempelstellen abzugreifen.
Beispiel Sattelbauer: die Auffahrt fand ich so ätzend, dass ich den Trail, den wir anschließend runtergefahren sind, als verdiente Entschädigung auffasste, die mir irgendwie zustand. Bei der Auffahrt zum Grießenkareck ging es mir genauso. Nur die anschließende Abfahrt durch den Bikepark rechtfertigte irgendwie diese zuvor abgeleistete Tortour.
Sehr schön fand ich nur die Tauernpassage, obwohl einiges geschoben werden musste und auch der Rossbrand hatte was.
Zusammengefasst würde ich sagen: von allen Stonemans, die ich gefahren bin, war der Taurista jener, den ich am stärksten "modifiziert" hatte. Anders wäre das nicht zu ertragen gewesen.


----------



## p100473 (3. Juni 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst würde ich sagen: von allen Stonemans, die ich gefahren bin, war der Taurista jener, den ich am stärksten "modifiziert" hatte.


ALSO iSAR, das hört sich so an, als ob das eher nichts für mich ist.....
Die anderen kenne ich eh und habe sie entsprechend modifiziert. da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Na ja , dann gibt es noch den neuen "Stoneman Spechtshaardi" - der ist bei mir. Spaß muss sein.
SG


----------



## isartrails (8. Juni 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> ALSO iSAR, das hört sich so an, als ob das eher nichts für mich ist.....


Für DICH ist das sowieso nichts, denn man muss viel zu wenig TRAGEN.


----------



## marcus_r (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren übernächste Woche (26.06.) den Stoneman Taurista, nun scheint es hier gerade eine Umleitung bei der Oberhütte zu geben, mit Bike-Shuttle… https://www.flachau.com/stoneman/

kennt jemand diesen Bereich bzw. weiß was damit exakt gemeint ist? Fällt damit der Anstieg komplett raus? Bzw. muss man dann von der Oberhütte wieder zurück nach Flachau zum Shuttle? 
Danke und Viele Grüsse
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (20. Juni 2021)

Hatten das auch offiziell so vor 2 jahren. Besprachen das mit unserer unterkunft - selbst biker - und nach seiner schilderung machten wir die obertauern querung dann doch. War schon noch einiges schnee, aber war für uns damals schon machbar.
War dann natürlich noch mehr Schieberei...

Frag mal direkt beim Tourismusbüro an, wie lang es die Umleitung noch ca. geben wird.
In dem Fall mit Umleitung musst du von der Oberseehütte wieder gleichen Weg retour nach Forstau u. da mit Shuttle nach Obertauern.


----------



## TitusLE (23. Juni 2021)

Hat schon jemand beim Tourismusbüro angefragt, wie lang die Umleitung voraussichtlich bestehen wird?
Wir wollen in gut zwei Wochen die Runde drehen und in der jetzigen Variante ist der zweite Tag ja doch ziemlich dünn geworden, wenn ich das alles richtig eingeordnet habe.


----------



## soundfreak (23. Juni 2021)

wird vorraussichtlich ende dieser woche offiziell freigegeben.
p.s. einige biker passierten auch schon letzte woche diese passage


----------



## soundfreak (24. Juni 2021)

hier die offizielle info dazu


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juni 2021)

Ich werde im Juli den Miriquidi in Gold in der C-Version in Angriff nehmen (letztes Jahr Bronze und Silber, Strecke ist mir also vertraut), wenn ich dann am nächsten Tag noch Kraft in den Beinen hab vll.t noch gesondert den CZ-Loop. Aber vermutlich nicht


----------



## marcus_r (28. Juni 2021)

Hi,

wir sind gestern den Taurista mit der Etappe bei der Oberhütte gefahren/getragen, bis auf ein paar kleine Schneefelder (ein paar Meter breit) recht gut zu machen, war für uns problemlos möglich - aber klar, Vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten ;-)

VG
Marcus


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

Hätte jemand einen aktuellen GPX Track für mich zum Nachfahren (der Teil mit dem bikepark Wagrain ist ja noch nicht offen, oder?) Würd mich freuen! Danke 
@marcus_r vielleicht?


----------



## TitusLE (21. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> In der Auffahrt zum Rossbrand sind wir bei km 104,7 von der beschilderten Strecke abgewichen und über den Münzgrubweg bis zu dessen Ende aufgefahren. Diese Variante ist nicht offiziell freigegeben und daher für Radfahrer verboten. Man kommt aber fahrend sehr viel höher als auf der Originalstrecke, auf der man schon ab 1400 m Schieben muss. Am Ende des Münzgrubwegs (Wendeplatz) muss man sich für 20 Meter durchs Unterholz schlagen (Spuren suchen!), um auf den Wandersteig zu gelangen, der nordwärts bei einem schönen Hochmoor zur Originalstrecke stößt. Auch hier muss ein Stück geschoben werden, aber es ist deutlich kürzer.


Wir sind deinem Tipp gefolgt und sind der Meinung, dass es eine gute Variante ist. Klar, man verpasst ein Stück durch das Hochmoor, dafür kommt man spürbar besser voran. Man fährt aber ein Stück über offiziell gesperrte Forststraße. 
Schon crazy, dass selbst Forststraßen gesperrt sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Juli 2021)

Oh, war eh alles im Thread - ich blinde Nuss  Mit ein paar Modifikationen wird's wohl hoffentlich eine nette Tagestour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (26. Oktober 2021)

cbtp schrieb:


> ....
> (seit 2020 wird Wagrain nicht mehr angefahren, weil durch den Neubau der Seilbahn die Forststraße und der Bikepark nicht mehr benützbar sind)



Servus, hast du evt. eine info, wie das 2022 geplant ist ..?
----
Welche Tourvariante haben denn die Taurista Silberfahrer hier im Forum gewählt?
Evt. kurze Erfahrungen zu eurer Variante ..?

Offizielle Seite hat diese Vorschläge:  https://www.stoneman-taurista.com/m...man-taurista-mountainbike-tour-2-tage-silber/


----------



## chubv (30. Mai 2022)

Sind für den Taurista 2022 schon irgendwo gpx Daten zu finden?
Ich werde ihn wenn alles passt Mitte Juli, aber Radstadt (Sternfahrt), in 3 Etappen fahren.

In dieser Saison gibt's auch wieder eine kleine Änderung.

_+++ Umleitung auf dem Stoneman Taurista +++_​_Auch in der Saison 2022 gibt es eine Besonderheit: Gleiche Höhenmeter, aber ein etwas anderes Erlebnis. Die Checkpoints Grießenkar und Edelweiß-Alm nicht angefahren. Dafür wird es zeitweise einen neuen Checkpoint geben: Über den Ginausattel nördlich von Wagrain geht es hinauf zum malerischen Hochgründeck auf 1.800 Metern Höhe. Durch Eben im Pongau geht es zurück auf die Originalroute._


----------



## gmak (11. Juni 2022)

Wir wollen den Taurista als Rundtour fahren und sind auch auf der Suche nach einem Track für die 2022er Route. 
Wie es ausschaut muss man sich zwingend ein Package kaufen um an Details zu gelangen. Das macht eine Etappenplanung etwas müßig…


----------



## cbtp (17. Juni 2022)

gmak schrieb:


> Wir wollen den Taurista als Rundtour fahren und sind auch auf der Suche nach einem Track für die 2022er Route.
> Wie es ausschaut muss man sich zwingend ein Package kaufen um an Details zu gelangen. Das macht eine Etappenplanung etwas müßig…


Du kannst bei der Stoneman-Anmeldung einfach angeben, dass du morgen die Gold machen willst, dann bekommst du gleich umgehend die GPX-Daten ;-)

Du "reservierst" ja lediglich ein Starterpaket und bestellst oder kaufst noch nichts ;-)








						Starterpaket MTB reservieren - Stoneman Taurista Mountainbike
					

Erleben Übernachten News Shop experience lodging news shop Dein Starterpaket Reserviere jetzt Dein Starterpaket und es liegt sicher für Dich bereit. Highlights Starterpakete Planen Finisher Corona Willkommen auf dem Stoneman Taurista! Wir freuen uns, dass Du da bist. Bitte fülle dieses...




					www.stoneman-taurista.com
				




Man findet den aktuellen GPX auch recht einfach ... 
	

	




						File-Upload.net - Stoneman-Taurista-2022GPX-Studio.gpx
					

Datei: Stoneman-Taurista-2022GPX-Studio.gpx. Die Datei wurde von einem User hochgeladen. Laden Sie auch kostenlos Dateien hoch mit File Upload.



					www.file-upload.net
				




Ansonsten stimmt dieser Brouter-Link bis auf ein paar Meter (geht dann vor Ort mit der Beschilderung) auch fast exakt überein:


			BRouter web client


----------

